# The ducky invitation !!!



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I would dance with her........


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

we are working on it...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It would be very hard for me to resist Addy's Ducky Dance, so cute!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

argh so cute, our Teddy does something similar with whatever toy is lying about. He’s very partial to ducks too! Teddy is a little more forceful though with his demands for attention. Addy looks like she has better manners.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

This only looks like good manners  the plan is that once I sit at ANY table/desk , I am off limits........
BUT, and this is how all the training mistakes come in, seriously who can resist the ducky and the nose landing in your lap ?


----------

